# Raleigh, North Carolina Toy & Hobby Show



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if there will be 1/64 slot cars & acc. displayed at this show. Are there any Hobby Talk members planning on attending ? 

Raleigh, North Carolina January 22-23, 2011

_*Toy & Hobby Show*_

N.C. State Fairgrounds, 1025 Blue Ridge Rd
Show Hours: Saturday 9-4, Sunday 10-4
# of Tables: 175
Admission: Adults $5 daily, Age 15 & under FREE, Weekend Pass $7, Free Parking 

For those that who don't remember, this was the site where the last NASCAR DIRT TRACK RACE was held in September of 1970, the Home State 200 won by Richard Petty on a borrowed car. 

I really believe if NASCAR would drop 2 of the 1 1/2 mile cookie cutter tracks and add another nice road course and one heck of a 3/4 mile dirtphalt track, it would be a plus for more fans to watch.

But like I always say, "My best thinking is what got me here"

"_*A Winner is a loser that gave it one more try*_" :thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I may try to get over there on Sunday, I'll have to see what plans my girlfriend has made for the weekend.(I never know 'til the last minute, LOL!)

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I'm going to try and make it out this weekend. Bob, if you go, give me a shout at [email protected]. I'd like to meet up.

Ovalhead, I'm with you. If NASCAR had more road courses, I'd be a LOT more interested. 

SandMan


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'll post something to let you kinow.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Well since the weather high will be in the 30's tomorrow, 1/22/11, it will be perfect to go indoors for a show. I've been to Model Railroad Shows, Flying Model Aircraft Shows and dozens of Kart Racing Shows before but this is my first Toy & Hobby Show.

Sure hope they have some cool item's to check out. If anyone else plans on going, I'll be wearing one of my Kart Racing Sponsors Hoodies ( Black w/ Orange MAXXIS Racing Tires written on it. ) Stop me, I would like to meet some fellow Hobby Talk members face to face. 

Until then, keep your pin in the slot or your flag in the groove ! :wave:

Cliff


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I won't be able to make it over to Raleigh this weekend for the Toy Show. If you run into any HO guys just let them know about the racing we are doing here in NC. You may give them my contact info and you may also want to mention the great Message Forums here on the 'Net.(Hobby Talk and I don't know if it is okay to mention the others) E-mail me privately and I'll send you the others.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Bob, I'm just now seeing your post. We just got home and if it tells you anything, we came home with Baseball pictures. Maybe there will be a show with more slot related items somewhere. There were a hundred or so wore-out damaged T-Jets ranging from $10.00-$50.00. But that was just two vendors. They may have been some collectibles but I have not played with the ole faithful T-Jets for many years now. 

We still had a fun day.

I still like collecting the T-Jet bodies though.

Loose center off,
Cliff


----------

